# Womens Specific Handlebar and Grips?



## inspirews (Jul 1, 2008)

I just got my wife a Marin HT that came with women's specific handlebars, 19.1mm at the ends. The stock grips of course were thin pieces of rubber, so I ordered her some nice pink Ourys to match her bike  I get them in and doh!: madman: they don't fit.

What should I do? Anyone else run into this with women's specific handlebars? I've checked around and the offering of "women's specific grips" are pretty scarce.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

Titec makes a Hellcat bar and grip. check out the grips!


----------



## curry (Oct 14, 2007)

I second the Titec suggestion. The only thing I'd change about them is I'd love for the grips to be available in lock-on. But they're great grips.


----------



## srlooney (May 10, 2008)

I am a woman and have been very very partial to Ergon Grips. Check them out!! I really like the GX1s. These grips are way Ergonomic and come in different sizes...

http://ergon-bike.com

http://sonyalooneymissingsaddle.com


----------



## SSurlygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

I second the Ergon grips. I have small hands, and found that these worked good for me. It took a couple of rides to get use to them, and you want to always use gloves, but I'm glad I made the switch. 

My bar is a easton monkey lite, it's off my ex's bike, and I'm thinking of having the ends trimmed down a little so there not so wide. I've clipped a few trees.


----------



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

Specialized makes grips that look very similar to some of the Ergon ones in a WSD. I bought a pair, but haven't tried them yet, however one of my teammates has them on her bike and loves them.


----------



## srlooney (May 10, 2008)

I first purchased the Specialized ergonomic grips before knowing about Ergon one year ago. They seemed to be a good upgrade from my current set up, but then I found out about Ergon. I did some studying and found out they were a German company, and had put a great deal of thought and 6 years of research into their grips. I got a pair to see for myself and there is a definite difference. The Ergon grips have a bit of suspension in the wing whereas the Specialized grips are totally stiff. The built in suspension is just a part of their technology. The rubber is also a softer rubber. I have been mountain biking with Ergon grips for almost a year(I ride a avg of 15 hrs a week), and they have been durable and provided me with all the support that I need. The technology is such that you aren't using your upper body muscles to support your hands on the bars. The grips are designed in a shape (that is a bit different from Specialized) that gives you more control. I have a Masters in engineering and found that a lot more thought was put into the Ergon grips. They may cost a little bit more, but I find that you get what you pay for. Another great thing about Ergon grips is that if you want bar ends, they make models with the supportive wing with an integrated bar end. It seemed to me that the Specialized grip was a rip off of the Ergon grips. Just my two cents.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

I use Ergon grips (GC2's), but regular run of the mill carbon bars (Race Face, Salsa, etc). The weird thing is I've heard that most men even use the "women's" size grips! 

Not sure if they will fit on the bar, but probably worth contacting a bike shop to ask.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Our grips fit on all size bars. The bar diameter at the grip area is an industry standard. As far as Large or Small.....that is the riders choice. In fact, 90% of the grips we sell in North America are the Small's. The smaller diameter offers more hand wrap on technical terrain. Here is a visual and description...



Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## srlooney (May 10, 2008)

I think that a lot of guys use the "small" grips because it gives you more control when it gets technical. Just a thought, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

ERGON said:


> Our grips fit on all size bars. The bar diameter at the grip area is an industry standard.
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


I don't think they'll fit. The WSD bars the OP is referring to are 19.1 mm OD instead of the industry standard 25.4mm.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Wheelspeed said:


> I don't think they'll fit. The WSD bars the OP is referring to are 19.1 mm OD instead of the industry standard 25.4mm.


I just checked with Marin, and they are indeed using their own bar size....along with grip size. Ergon grips will NOT work then. Bummer!

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------

